# Anyone ever had to use Hapkido on the street?



## Davejlaw

Just wondering if anyone here has ever had to use their Hapkido outside of the dojang? I almost had to use it one time and luckily the situation diffused itself. I felt the fight or flight adrenaline rush beginning to kick in with the tunnel vision and hearing and everything. I don't think that I would have been very effective in a fight due to that. It's kind of a tough physiological response to overcome. Any ideas or stories?


----------



## Touch Of Death

I know one Hapkido tech and I plan to use it at least once on the street... Someday. Its the one where you make a pincher claw with your thumb and forfinger while making a fist with the rest of your hand. You attack the corrotid Arteries with the claw portion and allow the center fist to crush the larynx. But whom shall I do this on?


----------



## Paul B

LOL..Ho Ku Chi Ki ROCKS!! 
 I would suggest little old ladies..:boing1: or unruly grocery baggers,the paperboy,if you can catch 'em.Sorry..feeling a bit goofier than usual.:idunno:


----------



## Paul B

Davejlaw said:
			
		

> Just wondering if anyone here has ever had to use their Hapkido outside of the dojang?...snip....I felt the fight or flight adrenaline rush beginning to kick in with the tunnel vision and hearing and everything.... snip... It's kind of a tough physiological response to overcome. Any ideas or stories?


 
Allright,allright..seriously.

I used to work the door at a local redneck bar and I used to work the odd security jobs at concerts in Chicago(remind me to tell you about Gloria Trevi up on Damen Ave.)and the like..so..yeah ..there were some times. The basics though..I didn't use ho ku chi ki (tiger mouth strike) sadly..j/k..but more wristlocks and come-alongs then I can count. That period in my life is what re-enforced the love of drills that I have. To be able to do technique backwards and forwards,to be able to recognize where you are at in a combative sequence,but in an actual situation..that is probably the most important part of training. 

As far as being in a tough place mentally...(which I'd know all about)..doing "freestyle" practice in class approximates the effects of an adrenaline dump,so it's an essential part of training,IMO. Does it replicate the "real thing" exactly? No. Because we know our partners are not going to hurt us,but it can help to keep you thinking and moving which is very important outside the Dojang.


----------



## Touch Of Death

Tiger Mouth huh? I've always wanted to know the name of my secret weapon... Thank you.
Sean


----------



## bdparsons

Yes, and it works fine thank you.

Respects,
Bill Parsons
Triangle Kenpo Institute


----------



## Davejlaw

Wouldn't all the bars in Indiana be redneck bars? Just kidding! That's cool that it helped you in so many situations. I try to spar as much as I can in Hapkido class but my real love, and most people in HKDs love, are joint locks. I worry that I wouldn't be able to get one on a big drunk guy and escort him anywhere. I figure that I'd have to hurt him with a strike first and then go for a joint lock when he is stunned. Luckily I'm not a bouncer so I'm allowed to deck someone if they mess with me in a bar.
      We practice kind of a live game in class called "mercy" where we try and get a lock (choke, armbar, wristlock, etc.) on our partner (without going all out of course) which is very helpful. It really helps to try and get a grip and lock on someone who is resisting (and knows the techniques).


----------



## Paul B

Davejlaw said:
			
		

> Wouldn't all the bars in Indiana be redneck bars?


 
:rofl:  




			
				Davejlaw said:
			
		

> We practice kind of a live game in class called "mercy" where we try and get a lock (choke, armbar, wristlock, etc.) on our partner (without going all out of course) which is very helpful. It really helps to try and get a grip and lock on someone who is resisting (and knows the techniques).


 
That game your describing sounds an awful lot like our freestyle practice. Add a couple of strikes to the body,leg sweeps and hip throws and there you have it. It's funny because after a while nobody wants to go grab anyone..they just circle each other warily for a while..lol...it's all in good fun,though.Great training exercise,also.


----------



## Drac

bdparsons said:
			
		

> Yes, and it works fine thank you.
> 
> Respects,
> Bill Parsons
> Triangle Kenpo Institute


 
Ditto...The joint locks are very effective when the person your placing under arrest decides they ARE NOT going peacefully..


----------



## bdparsons

Davejlaw said:
			
		

> I worry that I wouldn't be able to get one on a big drunk guy and escort him anywhere. I figure that I'd have to hurt him with a strike first and then go for a joint lock when he is stunned.


 
Don't think of it as a stunning strike... think of it as "persuading" him to let you apply the lock. :uhyeah: 


Respects,
Bill Parsons
Triangle Kenpo Institute


----------



## Paul B

bdparsons said:
			
		

> Don't think of it as a stunning strike... think of it as "persuading" him to let you apply the lock. :uhyeah:


 
Good stuff. I liken the predominant use of strikes as a "set up" to the old..:btg: 

Same theory really..while our strikes may not be a "finishing" or a "persuading" strike all the time..we use the opening created by the strike to apply the appropriate technique. As a teacher of mine used to tell me.."If you stop moving during a technique,that means I get to hit you." It made sense to me,anyway.


----------



## matt.m

I was in the Marine Corps from 92-97.  I was in Haiti in 94 when they had their civil unrest of the decade.  Well during riot control we could not just shoot someone.  So using the four corner or wrist throw, son mok so (wrist technique) was always helpful.....Nothing like a sythe kick to remove someones knee cap.  The baton was great for cane techniques as well.


----------

